
App downloads and revenue again broke records in the first quarter of 2018 - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/09/app-downloads-and-revenue-again-broke-records-in-the-first-quarter-of-2018/
======
subie
1\. Click Link

2\. Ctrl-F

3\. "Fortnite"

I'm not surprised!

